# Poodle and Yorkie Mixed Puppies



## teacupdog (Mar 24, 2021)

The Smallest, Smartest, Stylish and most adorable poodle breed is the toy poodle. It is not very different from other poodle varieties except for its size which stands even under 30 cm! And it weighs somewhere between 6 to 7 Kilograms. 
This canine comes in the category of one of the smartest dog breeds which are super intelligent and easy-going. Training this pup will never be a pain in your neck since it is effortlessly trained.


----------



## CDp (5 mo ago)

Are there any Standard poodles for sale in Arkansas that have these same qualities?


----------

